# SWM/DECA Upgrade: Too Good to be True?



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I am currently running MRV on my home network successfully, but am ugrading to the full SWM/DECA package.

After much discussion of what I wanted/needed with what appeared to be a very competent CSR, he said I would receive all the necessary components, including SWM dish, DECA units, (including what is required for internet connectivity to the router), and the install for $99.00.

I told him to check my account as a long time customer with a perfect payment history, etc. etc. for any additional considerations that might be available to me. He did, and said, "I'm glad I did, as I can waive the fee, and you will only be charged a total of $25.00 plus tax)".

I ordered, (of course)

This deal seems almost too good to be true. I will follow it closely. It is scheduled to be done next Friday (June 4) in the 8:00 a.m. time slot, and I was able to *specify the installer by name and ID number*.

I have worked with this installer recently on a wind blown dish issue, and he was terrific. We had extended conversations about the BETA program for MRV and the CE program. He has done several SWM/DECA upgrades, and we discussed in detail what would be needed, then he offered to do the install (if I requested him by ID number), and also gave me his personal cell phone number so we could follow up when I decided to install) He lives only about 8 miles from me, and less than a mile from where I work.

He further asked if he could refer local people interested in MRV/SWM/DECA or D* in general to me for technical advice, or tips/tricks, etc. I said yes, of course. He knew about these forums and and said there were a number of people on dbstalk that knew more than most installers, including him.

1. Nice job dbstalkers!

2. Let's hope this $25.00 deal is true.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Show off :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news hasan .. Hopefully all goes well. As you undoubtedly will do, just double check with installer the day of install that you have all of the right parts before he gets started. Sometimes the parts are hard to come buy.

Now, will you be integrating everything into the SWiM-16 or staying hybrid? (you know what I mean ).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Great news hasan .. Hopefully all goes well. As you undoubtedly will do, just double check with installer the day of install that you have all of the right parts before he gets started. Sometimes the parts are hard to come buy.
> 
> Now, will you be integrating everything into the SWiM-16 or staying hybrid? (you know what I mean ).


I'm going to stay hybrid. The far dish (2nd system) has only the HR20-100 on it, and I see no advantage to SWM'ing/DECA for it, assuming the hybrid approach works as well as we expect it to once the 1st system if fully DECATIZED (love that word)

In other words, Wireless N is working perfectly satisfactorily at that location now, so there is no reason to expect that decatizing the primary system would cause this secondary wireless setup to stop working...at least that's the plan. As far as I can tell, the *only* way I can maintain integration between the two systems is to NOT swm/deca the 2nd system (as it's too far away).

I'm not hot about running 150' of RG6 across the front of the house, then behind the house to get to the NE side location of the 2nd system. If I can successfully integrate the wireless N 2nd system (with its own dish) with the SWM/DECA 1st system, then I think the problem is solved, and that's why you call it a "hybrid" system. It makes good sense. For all practical purposes, the wireless router makes systems 1 and 2 transparent to each other. As far as they are concerned, coming through the same router, they are "fully connected and addressable.

Of course, this assumes that I have solid connectivity between the wireless N 2nd system to the router on the first system. It will not perform as well as a fully decatized system, of that I'm certain, but it should work as well as MRV is working for me now (between those two locations), and *significantly better MRV performance among the HR20-700, HR21-200 and H21-200 which comprise system 1*

At least....that's the theory.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hasan said:


> At least....that's the theory.


I'll buy that theory.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Even at the full price (149) it's a heckuva deal consider the cost of components on most systems these days.

Price an SWiM8 and a couple DECAs and a PI, and time for someone like say me to install it. 

I did not ask for any sort of deal, and perhaps I should have. 

SWiM16, PI and 4 DECAs all installed at my home for $149? Yes, thats a great deal, and my system works so much better than it did.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Using the prices at SolidSignal, which aren't what it actually cost DirecTV, my "Connected Home" upgrade would have cost $654.88, with the SWiM16 at $294.99 being the most expensive single item. So for $99+$49 I got a deal IMHO.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

barryb said:


> Even at the full price (149) it's a heckuva deal consider the cost of components on most systems these days.
> 
> Price an SWiM8 and a couple DECAs and a PI, and time for someone like say me to install it.
> 
> ...


I agree, I didn't even blink at the initial $99 offering, thinking it was a very reasonable price for what needs to be done. However, I haven't received any considerations for quite a few years (I get equipment, and I keep it running), and I thought I could at least ask...no strong arming no threats, no whining, not even a snivel. I merely asked if I was eligible for any further consideration and he came back with the "waived fee" of $25.00.

That is outstanding, if accurate.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

barryb said:


> my system works so much better than it did.


Yeah, but if you'd gotten off your dead ass, it would have worked better before too. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hasan said:


> he came back with the "waived fee" of $25.00.
> 
> That is outstanding, if accurate.


And when the installer shows up, he'll have one DECA & PI to bridge to your home network, without anything else. !rolling


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Using the prices at SolidSignal, which aren't what it actually cost DirecTV, my "Connected Home" upgrade would have cost $654.88, with the SWiM16 at $294.99 being the most expensive single item. So for $99+$49 I got a deal IMHO.


For what we're getting, it is a very good deal, to be sure. That's why I was shocked when he came back after checking his console with $25.00. It still seems to be too good to be true, and I won't be offended if it turns out they got it wrong and I have to pay more. (Although, I paid up front ...a requirement <pre-payment>)

I was also pleased with a 7 day installment wait (I specified Fridays only). I figured it might be a few weeks.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> And when the installer shows up, he'll have one DECA & PI to bridge to your home network, without anything else. !rolling


You can be sooooooo cruel.:grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hasan said:


> I was also pleased with a 7 day installment wait (I specified Fridays only). I figured it might be a few weeks.


I don't know if Austin is just not busy for techs, or they have too many, but the last three times I had to schedule something they had an opening the very next day.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RAD said:


> I don't know if Austin is just not busy for techs, or they have too many, but the last three times I had to schedule something they had an opening the very next day.


Wouldn't Friday be the "very next day" if he specified Friday's only?


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

RAD said:


> Using the prices at SolidSignal, which aren't what it actually cost DirecTV, my "Connected Home" upgrade would have cost $654.88, with the SWiM16 at $294.99 being the most expensive single item. So for $99+$49 I got a deal IMHO.


Same here using SolidSignal prices mine would be around $650.00 also. I paid $49 + tax. I think a lot of people did very well on this Whole home DVR upgrade.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> Same here using SolidSignal prices mine would be around $650.00 also. I paid $49 + tax. I think a lot of people did very well on this Whole home DVR upgrade.


It sure seems that way, and I put my experience up in case anyone was "on the fence" regarding whether they should upgrade to SWM/DECA or stay with home networking. I've loved MRV from the start with my home network, Performance here with wired/wireless setup (2 wired, 2 wireless) has been very, very good. Yet, when offered the upgrade at such an attractive price, I couldn't stop myself.

I would encourage anyone with a functioning MRV system based on a home network, to at least investigate their options, it could turn out much more affordable than one might at first, think. (and performance will be better, plus future protected against something that could break home networked based MRV).


----------



## Dave DFW (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucky so and so. But realy, good deal. For the upgrade work that was performed at my house, I was more than happy to pay $99. I also had a reception problem, so waiting for mrv saved a truck roll and I'm happy with a new dish.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Dave DFW said:


> Lucky so and so. But realy, good deal. For the upgrade work that was performed at my house, I was more than happy to pay $99. I also had a reception problem, so waiting for mrv saved a truck roll and I'm happy with a new dish.


Actually, mine was the reverse of yours: I had an installer out to fix a wind-blown dish, and we began talking about SWM/DECA. I had previously discussed in detail some of my peculiar requirements with both Doug and VOS. When I had a better grasp of how to do a hybrid network, I was only a phone call away from giving SWM/DECA a go on my primary system.

The installer just asked me to call him when I had submitted the order (specifying him as the installer), so we could touch base on what all was going to be done and what was needed.

All in all, if it comes off, I could be an outstanding testifier to quality service and fair pricing from D*, not to mention being extremely satisfied with the installer, so far.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

I have 4 HR2X, and one H15.

My MRV was disabled earlier this week after the recent software upgrade. Before I read through all of the recent threads, I called DirecTV to ask for activation, thinking that I was going to have the $3 added to the bill and be done with it.

CSR said that I needed the DECA setup and a new dish and it was going to be $149. Asked if the fee could be waved, she said that she could upgrade my H15 to H16 and charge me around $50 (I don't remember the exact amount). I said instead of upgrading to H16 if she could upgrade to an HD-DVR, I would go for it. She then came back and said $21 (Shipping for the HD-DVR), and free DECA, new 24 month commitment.

I said OK.

So for $21 I am getting an HD-DVR (don't know the model), a new dish & DECA. 

I live in a very rural area, so I'm not expecting a the most experienced installer in the world. I'll print out information from the other threads, make sure the tech has everything they need before they start, and follow the tech around my house.

Thank you, everybody for all of the clear explanations.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hasan said:


> You can be sooooooo cruel.:grin:


At least he's not too grumpy.. it could be worse.

My install went great hasan. Guy shows up, looks at my system and immediately wants my phone to call his supervisor in. 

Both guys were more than pleasant and ready to learn a few things. I'm quite sure they are floating around here on DBSTalk somewhere now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sonofcool said:


> I have 4 HR2X, and one H15.
> 
> My MRV was disabled earlier this week after the recent software upgrade. Before I read through all of the recent threads, I called DirecTV to ask for activation, thinking that I was going to have the $3 added to the bill and be done with it.
> 
> ...


That's a good deal and you should still go for it, but be aware that your R15 (not H15) is an SD DVR and will be replaced with an R16 which is also an SD DVR. But again, $21 is a great deal and you should jump at it. If you really want an HD-DVR in that location, you might be able to work that out with CSRs and/or the installer .. all depends. It just might be a little more than you expected.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hasan said:


> I am currently running MRV on my home network successfully, but am ugrading to the full SWM/DECA package.
> 
> After much discussion of what I wanted/needed with what appeared to be a very competent CSR, he said I would receive all the necessary components, including SWM dish, DECA units, (including what is required for internet connectivity to the router), and the install for $99.00.
> 
> ...


I see in the signature link for your setup you still have an AT-9 on your "primary system." Isn't it standard policy for the installer to automatically replace those for SlimLines and will you have any objections?

I wonder if some keep the obsolete AT-9s around because they just like being different


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> I see in the signature link for your setup you still have an AT-9 on your "primary system." Isn't it standard policy for the installer to automatically replace those for SlimLines and will you have any objections?
> 
> I wonder if some keep the obsolete AT-9s around because they just like being different


He is going to replace that dish, as part of the installation.

(the install isn't until this coming Friday a.m.)


----------

